# A Good Night Out in Cardiff



## Emac53 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm away with two girlfriends this weekend in Cardiff and would like some suggestions of some good places to visit both bars and nightclubs. 

Stayinig in Cardiff Bay but obviously travelling into the City Centre (if need be) for where its all at so to speak.

I'm particularly fond of good house music, both old skool and today with a mixture of cheese n chart music thrown in. Would rather go somewhere for popularity though.

I've looked on the web (if you've got suggestions for websites too that would be great) but not having much luck at the mo.

Thanks v much


----------



## Biffo (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm a bit past it now but you used to be able to have a good dance at The Emporium on St Marys/High Street. I don't think it has changed names recently but I may be wrong. Pop upstairs to Floyd cafe opposite for a pre-club drink.

Busier towny drinks (and scraps) can be had at the other end of St Marys Street at the Walkabout, Square, Life, etc. Liquid is the club next door to Life which may suit your musical taste but is quite young. Or pop across the road and round the corner to Mill Lane for some sit-outside drinks at Las Iguanas, etc. 

More civil drinks can be found at HaHas and Steam Bar (near The Hilton hotel). Cuba (opposite) is not bad for a bit of a party. You also have the Brewery quarter with The Yard, MA Potters, etc for food and drinks.

The bars down the Bay are okay but you are better off getting into town by at least 10pm as taxis are a bit rare down there. Don't forget to go down Caroline Street to watch the closing time soap opera.

Try and pick up a copy of Buzz magazine in a bar or shop for a 'local what's on'.

Have fun.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Sep 30, 2005)

Emporium has been closed for a while now, I dont think it has reopened yet - though I could be wrong. If you want dance/chart music Liquid is the place to go or there is a *small* but popular place on mill lane called Red Rooms. Creation is also a dance club (greyfriars road) - never been there myself, but I've heard there is loads of attitude there though.

There are loads of great pubs and clubs (and a few crap ones) in Cardiff, just go to St.Mary street and start from there.


----------



## solman24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Best thing to do is check out www.spam.co.uk it has all the best event and bar news in Cardiff. You can find all sorts of information on it!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 8, 2008)

I went on a lads weekend in Cardiff recently. I fully blame my mate, but the nightlife was fucking awful.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 8, 2008)

no place for good house anymore 

some nights are put on, but not many.... 

Emporioum has been shut for 4-5 years..... 

And the worse thing about it all is? in 2 months i will be working in an office built on the gorunds of the Hippo club.... how sick is this world we live in


----------



## softybabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Don't forget to go down Caroline Street to watch the closing time soap opera.
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2008)

solman24 said:


> Best thing to do is check out www.spam.co.uk it has all the best event and bar news in Cardiff. You can find all sorts of information on it!!!



what kind of bilge is that??? 
complete with orange girls and jocks
and you're a dirty spammer!!!!!!!!!!!! <moar than you

you could try the buffalo bar or somewhere small like tha
www.wearebuffalobar.co.uk

have a good one, stay safe


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2008)

ddraig said:


> what kind of bilge is that???
> complete with orange girls and jocks
> and you're a dirty spammer!!!!!!!!!!!! <moar than you
> 
> ...


I clicked on the link (shudders) _pink_ bilge! And desperate spam considering the OP is from 2005.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 8, 2008)

I am advised by younger and hipper associates, that ten feet tall is quite 'happening'. I have been in there for a pint and it was OK, but not stayed for the night club thing that goes on later.

Personally clwb ifor bach is more my thing


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> no place for good house anymore
> 
> some nights are put on, but not many....
> 
> ...



BLOODY WORd!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2008)

Pen and wig is a good night out till 1am at least- after that just go home!


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Pen and wig is a good night out till 1am at least- after that just go home!


Actually I was going to slag off the middle of town as being completely crap but that's quite a nice 'real' pub as it goes (only been there once or twice).


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 9, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> I am advised by younger and hipper associates, that ten feet tall is quite 'happening'. I have been in there for a pint and it was OK, but not stayed for the night club thing that goes on later.
> 
> Personally clwb ifor bach is more my thing



Ten feet tall is ok, they have a club downstairs... but you cant take drinks from upstairs to the bottom bit as i found out.

The club is small and last time we went there was a bouncer just hanging around the corner where we where all night ?!?!?


----------



## PAD1OH (Dec 9, 2008)

buffalo and ten feet tall will be hit and miss music for you music wise

maybe check out what some of the promoters are doing (they use different venues) - House is not my thing but.....

Loco (Look out for LOCO in the Basement, every 3rd Saturday of the month at MOVE Club Mill lane) - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=18042399761

holobeck - http://www.theholodeck.org/ 

aperature (DnB) - http://www.myspace.com/apertureuk

Sumo ??

Cool-house - http://www.cool-house.net/

zerozero - http://www.wearezerozero.co.uk/


glo is a small pub that does house nights and there is something on this saturday 

Cool House - Mullandy Fund Charity Event with High Contrast (House Set) @ Glo Bar, Cardiff. 131208

Line-up /
High Contrast [House Set]
Dave Mills
Matt Joy
Matt Owen
Huey Richards
INNERCITY PIRATES [Live PA]

Promoter /
Cool House

We all know about the tragic events that happened in Antigua. So the very best and most cutting edge of Wales’s vibrant music, arts and culture scene have joined forces to celebrate the lives of Cath and Ben Mullany. All door monies will be donated to the Mullany Fund – so please give generously.


----------



## milly (Dec 9, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I went on a lads weekend in Cardiff recently. I fully blame my mate, but the nightlife was fucking awful.



Obviously it depends where you went but there is some great nightlife to be had if you do your research.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 9, 2008)

The house night PAD1OH suggested will be really good. The bar is intimate but normally has a good vibe. 

If you want a big club with loads of pissed up people and chart music, go to Oceania.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 9, 2008)

Metro's, clearly


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck Cardiff, come to Newport.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Fuck Cardiff, come to Newport.



Yeah why get beaten up when you could be stabbed!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 9, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Fuck Cardiff, come to Newport.



you must be getting a backhander from Newport council  for all this


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 9, 2008)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Fuck Cardiff, come to Newport.



Yes, no need to be so fussy about your personal hygine before you go out.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 10, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Ten feet tall is ok, they have a club downstairs... but you cant take drinks from upstairs to the bottom bit as i found out.
> 
> The club is small and last time we went there was a bouncer just hanging around the corner where we where all night ?!?!?



Yeh.  Got thrown out recently by one of the wandering "bouncers" because I was slightly monging on a sofa, for a very very short amount of time with my mate.  Apparently I "fell asleep" (I didn't... ) and I was strong armed outa the club and chucked out! I'd paid £5 to get in, and we'd bought drinks and been dancing for ages.  Wasn't at all impressed..... it _did_ seem like a cool venue though, until then.

Oceania and Liquid (n maybe Tiger Tiger?) are good for chart and house kinda stuff... not really my thing, but they're really popular and all.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 10, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm looking for one good night out in Cardiff before Xmas, ideally one that involves good music (not house), nice people (not the sort of twats you see queuing for Creation), and loads of drugs - paracetamol, aspirin, you name it.

Point - covers bands from here to eternity.
Clwb - bands no one has ever heard of.
Barfly - more expensive, and lots of bands that want you to hear of them. Oh, and GBH  Not my idea of a great night out.
10 Feet Tall - too cool for school.
Buffalo - alright I suppose. Not much dancing action there.

Aaargh, it's all fucking crap dance music. I need some quality *mix*.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2008)

Col B! don't we have Dempsey's for the likes of you? 



























how y'all doin love?


----------



## llantwit (Dec 10, 2008)

Quit wishing Cardiff was something it's not. It's never going to as self-consciously (read, actually) cool as your London's, Berlins, and Barcelonas, but it has it's charms.
Why not settle for a night on the SA listening to the juke-box in the Vulcan interspeserd with the odd sing-along. Uniquely Cardiff experience.



Col_Buendia said:


> Fuck it, I'm looking for one good night out in Cardiff before Xmas, ideally one that involves good music (not house), nice people (not the sort of twats you see queuing for Creation), and loads of drugs - paracetamol, aspirin, you name it.
> 
> Point - covers bands from here to eternity.
> Clwb - bands no one has ever heard of.
> ...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm struggling to think when I had the sort of night out in Cardiff that I'm hankering after at the minute, and the only thing that comes to mind is once we were out in the old Toucan, when it was upstairs on St Mary's St. I got an email from a guy at work recently, a forward from the very same Mr Kingman, Toucan empresario, asking for email support for his new application for a licence. Apparently the cops are trying to keep his licence till 2am, based on the aggro that generically happens (he's looking to open up close to St Mary's St again, dunno where). His argument for a 4am licence is that there never was any aggro at the Toucan - an argument that I can agree with!

Anyway, I think all I want is a night out where I can dance, but where it isn't ultra-monotonous house music ad nauseam...

...does that make me so *very* old? <shudders>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 10, 2008)

ddraig said:


> Col B! don't we have Dempsey's for the likes of you?



And there was me thinking apartheid was over. 


ddraig said:


> how y'all doin love?



U cannae segregate me boyo, there's proper Welsh in our family now!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> And there was me thinking apartheid was over.
> 
> 
> U cannae segregate me boyo, there's proper Welsh in our family now!




the toucan wants to go in the old staff club! keep up and catch a grip eh! 

e2a http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8389650&postcount=29


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 11, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Metro's, clearly



I very much miss this place, manchester indie clubs are all a bunch of pretenders.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 11, 2008)

Oceana was somewhere Id always resisted until recently having heard it as full of kids
However on a saturday night there was a good crowd, over 21's was enforced  and there was a really good atmosphere.Its got two clubs and a chillout lounge. Cheese/pop/70's or dance music/chart stuff
I went with 4 girlfriends and we had a really good laugh.

I got dragged into liquid in the summer and what a pile of steaming shite that was.... loads of pilled up people( very young kids), the music was shite and it was time to go very quickly


----------



## softybabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Anyway, I think all I want is a night out *where I can dance*, but where it isn't ultra-monotonous house music ad nauseam...
> 
> ...does that make me so *very* old? <shudders>



  i'd love to see you dancing...come on Welshies sort something out for Col


----------



## llantwit (Dec 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i'd love to see you dancing...come on Welshies sort something out for Col



Col can dance like a pro. You should see him cracking out his salsa moves with Mrs Col. One of the few white blokes who prove to me that it's not my DNA's fault I can't dance. Him and Travolta, of course.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 11, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I went with 4 girlfriends and we had a really good laugh.



Ahh, if only I could manage to get out with four (FOUR!! ) girlfriends (at the same time).

Yes urbanites, you sort the dancing and the four girlfriends, I'll sort the childminding and I'll be out like a shot!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG







Hippo club mid 90's look how thin i used to be... 

I'm on the right fo those who know me


----------



## softybabe (Dec 11, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Col can dance like a pro. You should see him cracking out his salsa moves with Mrs Col. One of the few white blokes who prove to me that it's not my DNA's fault I can't dance. Him and Travolta, of course.



LOLZ!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2008)

softybabe said:


> LOLZ!



tis tru hon! 
even i was impressed


----------



## softybabe (Dec 11, 2008)

ddraig said:


> tis tru hon!
> even i was impressed



I'll have to see it with my own trained eyes 

SBx


----------



## fogbat (Dec 11, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I very much miss this place, manchester indie clubs are all a bunch of pretenders.





I was a regular there about ten years ago.

Went back recently and little has changed, although the smoking ban has left it smellier than ever


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 11, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Ahh, if only I could manage to get out with four (FOUR!! ) girlfriends (at the same time).
> 
> Yes urbanites, you sort the dancing and the four girlfriends, I'll sort the childminding and I'll be out like a shot!



well theres me, sweaty betty,strumpet and softybabe for starters

If you can sort us all babysitters we'll drag you out and dance with you all night


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> well theres me, sweaty betty,strumpet and softybabe for starters
> 
> If you can sort us all babysitters we'll drag you out and dance with you all night



he's met 2 of them tho! and may have even witnessed the gorgeous softy doing a jig, where's the mystery? 
<runs>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 11, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> well theres me, sweaty betty,strumpet and softybabe for starters
> 
> If you can sort us all babysitters we'll drag you out and dance with you all night



No No No No!!!

I sort out the babysitting for *MY BABY*, and you sort me out with the four luscious ladies. They'll probably film me on their mobile phones, so you'll be able to watch the dancing evidence on Yourfacetube or something later.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 11, 2008)

ddraig said:


> he's met 2 of them tho! and may have even witnessed the gorgeous softy doing a jig, where's the mystery?
> <runs>



I wasnt aware anyone was offering 4 mysterious women on a mysterious night out
But hey with a little effort


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 11, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> Toucan.......(he's looking to open up close to St Mary's St again, dunno where)



word around the camp fire is the old glamorgan staff club in westgate street


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> word around the camp fire is the old glamorgan staff club in westgate street



post 29! ^ even on this page


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 12, 2008)

Im easy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 12, 2008)

I mean where we all go for a jig---i bet col does a mean salsa


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im easy



*shocked*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 12, 2008)

ddraig said:


> post 29! ^ even on this page


no body likes a smart arse 

on this occasion though i think i should have spotted that one


----------

